# Rebuild of my 618...



## dfwcnc (Jan 4, 2013)

As some of you are aware, my 618 arrived to me in less than stellar condition; needing a new rear gear.  I am happy to report I have since completly diassebled the lathe and replaced the rear gear and another gear needing replacement.  In addition, I also replaced the lead screw and half-nut (which I bought brand new) and stripped the unit to the bare metal, primed and painted her.  She is now completely assembled and ready for use.  

However, I have decided to add a VFD (which I now have in my posession) and a 3-phase motor (should be here today or tomorrow) and solid tube belting.  So while I await the UPS guy, I am reading up on the VFD etc.

I do want to pass along some rather disturbing details regarding the replacement screw I bought from Atlas; it comes with a wider (ever so slightly) bushing than the original.  This would be no big deal if the gears did not run on such tight tolerances, but they do.  So it ended-up causing two gears to rub due to the bushing being wider and forcing the main screw out further into the gearing mechanism.  So,..I had to take the whole thing apart again and put the old bushing on.  You would think one would notice the size differential, but you can't.  The difference is so small that you cannot discern the difference in size unless you lay them on a flat surface and view them from a perfect 90 degree angle.  Or, of course, measure them.  

Needless to say, I'll be in touch with Atlas on Monday to share my sentiments with them.  

An observation worth noting; while my half nut and screw were in pretty good shape, when I received the new one, the difference was stunning.  My perspective is if something needed replacing, it was going to be replaced.  So now that it is all together, it is really nice to see the unit move under the power of my hand.  

I got pretty good at taking everything apart and putting it back together.  I had plenty of time on my hand so I did things until I liked them, period.  Pics attached.  Ask questions if you like.  

Cheers~


----------



## dfwcnc (Jan 4, 2013)

If you look closely, you can see the difference between the new and old half nut and screw...


----------



## AR1911 (Jan 4, 2013)

Looking good - you will have a nice machine shortly.

As to the oversize bushing, just machine it to size when you get it back together.
Don't be too hard on Clausing. They are nice people, and they are supporting our 60-year-old lathes by producing new replacement parts at reasonable cost.


----------



## dfwcnc (Jan 4, 2013)

AR1911 said:


> Looking good - you will have a nice machine shortly.
> 
> As to the oversize bushing, just machine it to size when you get it back together.
> Don't be too hard on Clausing. They are nice people, and they are supporting our 60-year-old lathes by producing new replacement parts at reasonable cost.



I just used the old one that was in fine shape.  I appreciate their support, but poor design created a lot of work.

Further, they are not manufacturing these parts for the 618 anymore.  These parts are leftovers from overproducing the pieces when they were manufactured.  So the cost may be high(er), but you have to pay for carrying and inventory etc.  It's nice having new parts though, no doubt about it. 

I now know that you better take the time to measure EVERYTHING before you install it.  Assuming it's new and it will fit would be a big mistake--BIG mistake.


----------



## dfwcnc (Jan 4, 2013)

Some pics of the painted and rebuilt product...


----------



## AR1911 (Jan 4, 2013)

dfwcnc said:


> Further, they are not manufacturing these parts for the 618 anymore.  These parts are leftovers from overproducing the pieces when they were manufactured.  So the cost may be high(er), but you have to pay for carrying and inventory etc..



Are you sure about that? A few years ago they had almost no inventory. Now some of those parts are again available.  I've rebuilt several Atlas machines over the years. There was a time when halfnuts for 10Fs were gone.  Now you can buy new ones.


----------



## caveBob (Jan 4, 2013)

dfwcnc, you were right... that is one nice looking lathe in great condition. Glad you got the VFD figured out and don't forget to post new pics over at machinistweb too. Very nice, hopefully soon you'll enjoy making some chips.


----------



## jster1963 (Jan 19, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## giemon23 (Sep 23, 2013)

How did you clean up your gears and pully?  They look very clean.  I just got a 101.07301 and the gears are very dark almost black in color.


----------



## VSAncona (Sep 24, 2013)

giemon23 said:


> How did you clean up your gears and pully?  They look very clean.  I just got a 101.07301 and the gears are very dark almost black in color.



I lot of the gears and pulleys I've seen on these lathes are black. I think they were originally made with a black oxide coating. The coating seems to be very thin and wears off easily during cleaning.


----------

